# What are some of the best VPS companies?



## That IT guy (Apr 27, 2015)

VPS hosting is somewhat new to me and there are hundreds (maybe thousands) of companies. What do you think are some of the best ones and why?


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 27, 2015)

Everyone will have a different opinion based on their hosting needs and individual experience, so the best way to get an idea of which providers people prefer is probably to read the answers people gave on the last VPSBoard top providers poll  -->


----------



## tonyg (Apr 27, 2015)

Try these to start off with:

RamHost

RamNode

BuyVM

Vultr

Digital Ocean

Hostigation


----------



## VPS4LESS (Apr 27, 2015)

CLancoms.com is another great host for VPS Servers


----------



## MannDude (Apr 27, 2015)

VPS4LESS said:


> CLancoms.com is another great host for VPS Servers


Don't promote yourself.

To answer the question, and in no specific order but alphabetical: AnyNode, BuyVM, DigitalOcean, Hostigation, RamNode and SecureDragon have all been good to me.


----------



## Hxxx (Apr 27, 2015)

Bigscoots, Wiredtree, KnownHost

-

BuyVM , RamNode, Linode, Digital Ocean, Vultr, Secure Dragon

-

That's it.


----------



## NetDepot-KH (Apr 27, 2015)

I have good experience with RamNode as well as BuyVM both working great for me however I do not use any VPS for production just for personal hobby site.


----------



## jarland (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm a BuyVM cheerleader. You just can't get their features, price, and DDOS protection in one place anywhere else.


----------



## NetDepot-KH (Apr 29, 2015)

jarland said:


> I'm a BuyVM cheerleader. You just can't get their features, price, and DDOS protection in one place anywhere else.


Yeah pretty impress with their control panel and the service they provided with a affordable price tag.


----------



## Premiumn (Apr 29, 2015)

VPS4LESS said:


> CLancoms.com is another great host for VPS Servers


How cute


----------



## al3xt (Apr 29, 2015)

Another one i would suggest, backupsy/winity.io, you simply cant go wrong with either one. top-notch quality and excellent customer service.


----------



## Munzy (Apr 29, 2015)

Ryanarp's Catalysthost is the BOMB.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Apr 29, 2015)

Listed in no particular order (These are the hosts I have found to be reliable and stable):

newhost.ro - Romania

ServerAstra - Hungary

SecureDragon -USA

Ramnode - US/Europe

AnyNode - USA

Host1Plus - Brazil

Inception Hosting - Netherlands

Prometeus - Italy

GetKVM - Moldova
EDIS - SE/PL

VPS Networks - South Africa

Wiresix - US

IPXCore - US

MyRSK - NL/US

Rootnerds - Germany

MiniVPS - UK

Lunanode - Canada

Kihi - Canada

Cheers!


----------



## gordonrp (Apr 29, 2015)

I have about 20 VPS on wable, but obviously I'm biased.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Apr 29, 2015)

Seriously @gordonrp, after someone else was already warned about advertising their own company here?  Just curious why you would do that, I though you were better than that?

Maybe you thought you were funny, but I didn't see anyone laughing when @VPS4LESS did it earlier in this thread.  

Cheers!


----------



## gordonrp (Apr 29, 2015)

"Advertising my company" to a bunch of vps providers? Bug up your ass? Get real. I work on wable all day, so of course it's my favorite vps host.


----------



## clarity (Apr 29, 2015)

I think that fact that he said he was biased meant that he was joking about it to some degree! It isn't a big deal.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Apr 29, 2015)

Not sure why you think you are to be granted rights here that @VPS4LESS is not?  Did you not read through the thread and see that he was already moderated for doing the same thing?  So what makes you so special, other than your 'I will do whatever I want' attitude? 

Cheers!


----------



## gordonrp (Apr 29, 2015)

Rights? LOL it's a discussion forum about your favorite VPS host. If you need to ban me for liking my own product, go ahead. Calm down winston.


----------



## drmike (Apr 29, 2015)

Here:

I like BuyVM.  Stallion. DDoS protection.  Well behaved servers.  Good people in community.

I like Wable.  The panel and model of resource pool is nice + multiple locations. Gordon isn't too bad either (don't beat me).

I like Crissic.  Been solid for a long time for a remote desktop there with a good gulp of disk.  I use it for remote recorders.

There are others, but those are my staples.  Others are shorter term so far or a tad more iffy or not so good in some aspect at times.


----------



## HN-Matt (Apr 30, 2015)

The best host is same old, same old imo. Cult koolaid a close second.

Oh, and don't forget dramathread node.


----------



## Robert (May 1, 2015)

I bet Linode is pretty happy, they just got one of ARIN's last 16s... http://whois.arin.net/rest/net/NET-45-79-0-0-1/pft


----------



## vRozenSch00n (May 3, 2015)

Up to this moment: 


buyvm.net
vpsdime.com
highspeedweb.net 
ramhost.us
hostsailor.com
crissic.net
boltvm.com


----------



## MightWeb (May 4, 2015)

WiredTree is definitely the provider of my choice. Their services have been nothing short of stellar for me.


----------



## Servers4You (May 4, 2015)

It's not all about the best, it's all about the quality of what they offer.

Personally, before I started my own business I used several companies such as x10Hosting (x10vps) & vpsDime.


----------



## jclutter (May 4, 2015)

What does BuyVM use for their DDOS protection, looks like a good service.


----------



## drmike (May 4, 2015)

jclutter said:


> What does BuyVM use for their DDOS protection, looks like a good service.


A stable of angry Stallions. I mean Voxility directly  + their own developed addon stuff.


----------



## X3host (May 18, 2015)

If the price isn't a problem with you ( you can get one of those respected companies )


----------

